
Founders Must Be Rooted - jeremyrwelch
http://blog.jeremyrwelch.com/Founders-Must-Be-Rooted
======
pavornyoh
Good post. How did the founders meet? Was it on one of those founder dating
sites? Another thing I am curious to know is could you have done this alone
without co-founders? I know the importance of co- founders and I feel
sometimes people just want to have co-founders when they can have a go at it
alone hence these questions.

I also agree to the Peter Thiel quote. It is just like building a house. A
lousy foundation leads to the house's demise no matter how perfect or good it
looks.

